
Multi-Cloud Is Relevant - randoramax
https://www.zenko.io/blog/bright-future-multi-cloud/
======
nicolast
I'm with the team working on the Zenko deployment side of things here at
Scality. We decided to run Zenko (which was designed to be container-based
from the start) on Kubernetes, and even launched a project, MetalK8s, to
deploy K8s on-prem. For more information, AMA and check
[https://www.zenko.io/blog/scality-investing-
kubernetes/](https://www.zenko.io/blog/scality-investing-kubernetes/)

------
Vellabanda
all these mentions of multi-cloud are confusing: is this about moving VMs from
Google to AWS? or is it data from Backblaze to DO? or what is this exactly?
This post seems to be about cloud storage, edging bets between different
object storage providers. Someone should come up with a more precise term.

~~~
dkorpar
The idea is that you can store and move your data around on any of the
mentioned clouds. So yeah, you could migrate data from Google to AWS or BB to
DO. Or you could put your data on AWS and have it automatically replicated
(backed up) to Azure and Google. It's a "multi-cloud data controller" cos
you're controlling data on multiple clouds :)

------
airzzzone000
Pretty cool!!

------
machman10
Super cool!

------
ctingom
Very cool!

